# Big moe all nighter



## sricci440 (Mar 25, 2013)

Hi everyone first time on here , first post to.I'm almost ready to buy a big moe from a guy.my questions are if any one can help .can I install in my house a pre epa stove? Is this stove worth 1100.00.. I seem to think so. Does it have some kind of reburn.?  A lot of people around here in the industry are telling me its a wood hog and not to bother.... but I'm in the Army mentality (kiss) keep it simple stupid.. any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## lukem (Mar 25, 2013)

My dad has one...there is no re-burn.  It is a good solid stove that has served him well for 30+ years.  I will eat more wood than a newer stove, but "hog" is a relative term.

I don't know if I'd pay $1,100 bucks for one though...seems a bit high.


----------



## Scols (Mar 25, 2013)

1100 seems very high. I would take it for $400-500. A friend had one and he burned a cord per month with it,so I hope your stocking up on wood.


----------



## sricci440 (Mar 25, 2013)

i know it sounds high i cant find a (BIG MOE) any cheaper .is there a stove out there that's new that's plate steel that some one would recommend.
  here is my situation. 1300sq.ft ranch with basement same size looking to heat both but not to the point were the furnace doesn't come on but to tame it a bit.  now there are mid moes for around $500.00  they are rated for around 2000 sq f.  would it be enough ???? Im not sure. Ive burned for around 10 yrs but  just a fire place and for 5 yrs a coal stove any suggestions on what to do..lol


----------



## Scols (Mar 25, 2013)

sricci440 said:


> i know it sounds high i cant find a (BIG MOE) any cheaper .is there a stove out there that's new that's plate steel that some one would recommend.
> here is my situation. 1300sq.ft ranch with basement same size looking to heat both but not to the point were the furnace doesn't come on but to tame it a bit. now there are mid moes for around $500.00 they are rated for around 2000 sq f. would it be enough ???? Im not sure. Ive burned for around 10 yrs but just a fire place and for 5 yrs a coal stove any suggestions on what to do..lol


 Coaly and some others would know better but I think you should be able to find a Fisher Papa or Mama Bear in good shape for 5 or 600 bucks.I think they are comparable to an Allnighter.


----------



## lukem (Mar 26, 2013)

Allnighter's are very comparable to a Fisher from what I've seen. Steel stove, cast door...big ol' wood stoves. Fisher stove should be much more common.

I heat a ranch house with 1600 sq ft basement, 1600 sq ft main level, from the basement using an old Blaze King (pre-EPA) stove. Get your wood-pile ready, and a big one..if you are planning on running a big old stove in your basement. I burned close to 6 cord this year.

If you are willing to spend $1,100 I'd go get a new Englander 30 NC.  You'll get a good steel stove that burns less wood and a lot cleaner.  I think they go for about $900 new.


----------



## Scols (Mar 26, 2013)

+1on the Englander. If you have $1100 to drop on a stove you should get an epa stove.We have a old Better n Ben stove and we burned 5+ cords before we ran out of decent wood. Its hard to accumulate a 2-3 year supply of seasoned wood at that rate.


----------



## WeldrDave (Mar 26, 2013)

Scols said:


> Coaly and some others would know better but I think you should be able to find a Fisher Papa or Mama Bear in good shape for 5 or 600 bucks.I think they are comparable to an Allnighter.​


Don't buy it unless you have to have it! I just picked up a Grandma bear in Delaware for $300. Check it out in the Fisher forums, "is there a Doctor in the house" There are Fishers out there, be patient and you'll find one. I've never paid more than $300 for any of my stoves., Good hunting

Also, I see your in New Haven, CT.  I saw a Fisher Grandma in Carmel, NY. on ebay not far at all from you!


----------



## Jags (Mar 26, 2013)

lukem said:


> If you are willing to spend $1,100 I'd go get a new Englander 30 NC. You'll get a good steel stove that burns less wood and a lot cleaner. I think they go for about $900 new.


 
This.

Those old Moe's and Bears were good old burners without a doubt, but it would be like going back to an every day car with a carburetor.

If you need a big ol heat blasting, utilitarian, steel stove (that can run on a 6" flue to boot), then it is pretty hard to beat the NC30 and its cousins (for this price range).


----------



## lukem (Mar 26, 2013)

Jags said:


> I(that can run on a 6" flue to boot)/quote]


 
Good point. Not sure about the bears, but the some of the larger Allnighters have an 8" flue collar. OP, how big is your flue? A 30 might not draft well enough on a big flue


----------



## WeldrDave (Mar 26, 2013)

Jags said:


> Those old Moe's and Bears were good old burners without a doubt, but it would be like going back to an every day car with a carburetor.


Hey Jags, I hate to sound like an old fuddy duddy "but I like cars with carburators" , My 69 Roadrunner would eat mostly anything on the block today. Had her doing 12 secs in 1/4 at one time . Anyway With Coaly's advise installing a baffle in the older stoves, I think you get a much better and longer burn than in the past. My old Grandma has the baffle and "yes" i'm burning nice dry wood but other than lite off, I get nearly no smoke and very good stove and stack temps. I burned about 3+ crd all winter in my home, roughly 2000sqft. Not bad for an old puker!
I will never disagree with some of the new technology but some times simple works.


----------



## Scols (Mar 26, 2013)

Since I only learned the benefits of seasoning wood for more than a year over the past few months, I have to admit that my Better N Ben smoke dragon has probably saved me a lot of frustration since you can burn just about anything in it.


----------



## WeldrDave (Mar 26, 2013)

sricci440 said:


> but I'm in the Army mentality (kiss) keep it simple stupid.. any help would be greatly appreciated


Go with what works! "your training is right", but improve on it..... read, listen and learn,  Not saying the Moe's a bad stove, just to much $$$.... Go through these forums, the knowledge of burning is endless from the great people here.


----------



## Jags (Mar 26, 2013)

Dave USCG said:


> Hey Jags, I hate to sound like an old fuddy duddy "but I like cars with carburators" , My 69 Roadrunner would eat mostly anything on the block today.


 
As the owner of a 73 challenger I understand where you are coming from, but not staying on the throttle on cold startup has its advantages in the middle of winter (fuel injection).

Anyways - back to the OP.  Ain't no way I would spend $1100 on a Moe when the same dollars would put a quality, new tech burner in my home.  Just one dudes opinion.


----------



## WeldrDave (Mar 26, 2013)

Jags said:


> but not staying on the throttle on cold startup has its advantages in the middle of winter (fuel injection).


Good point! no arguement....



Jags said:


> Just one dudes opinion.


I "don't know" what a new stove cost's to be honest I haven't looked at one in YEAAAAARS, like what I got .... that old school thing..... I do believe we agree, $1100 bucks for a moe, "no way" unless thats what he want's so BAD.....


----------



## Jags (Mar 27, 2013)

You could have a brand spanking new NC30 slid into place for 1100 bean pods (and there are others). Even less if you are willing to keep an eye out for end of year clearances.


----------



## sricci440 (Mar 31, 2013)

well guys thanks for all the input and opinions. i appreciate it. i went friday after work and all day Saturday looking at 4 wood stove stores in my area. i didnt buy any thing but i did listen . i decided to call a guy in ct who i got a nearly mint big moe for 700.00
 i know its old but everything i looked at didnt look like it would last past 8 yrs. high cost low quality metal.  but ill keep you guys posted on the install and burn this fall


----------



## WeldrDave (Apr 1, 2013)

sricci440 said:


> nearly mint big moe for 700.00


Sricci,  I don't have any experience with a big moe, but I have seen two of them in the past and one recently in a "junk/antique/flea market type place. "they are beefy".... and I'm sure will give you  "YEARS"  of good service and heat. It's like Jags said though, you could buy new for $1100.00. Now, a lot of the vintage stoves are getting big bucks too. because there now "making a come back" if you will..... I have "always" leaned to the Fishers, (thats what I started out with)  but there are many stoves out there I never even knew about.   One also made like the Moe and the Fishers was the Kodiak stove.  There "all" steel plate stoves and will last many years.... For $700 on the Big Moe, I think thats Ok if it's in great shape, and thats what you wanted.  I will say, "that's one BIG A$$" stove... Did you get it in the house with a small crane Good Luck with it and post a pic when you can, like to see it!

Dave


----------



## sricci440 (Nov 26, 2013)

OK so hi guys 
  stove is up and running.. the Moe is great  its solid, and we already cooked on it lol ... a couple of problems lol. It does a great job of heating the house ...on the weekends! when im home to feed it . During the week im usually out for ten to twelve hours each day . It wont burn that long. so a failed experiment . no a lesson learned.I need a stove that will burn for a solid ten hours. i think i nailed it down to  three ....

 Pacific Energy  summit
 Enerzone 3.4
 Avalon  Olympic
  in that order
 any  point on each of the stoves would be great


----------



## Spotted Owl (Nov 28, 2013)

What to do now with your Moe? Why do you need a 10 hour burn if you are not home? Fishers and Fisher types will burn a good long time once you have the quirks of your stove figured out. Your Moe should be able to heat up 1300 feet fairly quick and take the chill off fast. Of the three you listed I would go with the Avalon. I haven't been at all impressed with PE for their quality control, never heard of the other. The Olympic is their big stove if I remember correctly, hold a fair amount of wood and should burn a long while, been some time since I have been around one though. Look at all of the warranties, and how they work. PE has a big out on theirs. They list no optimal or any burn temps at all, and when there is a problem you have over fired, that is their out and they like to use it. Experience from family members, and close friends. Remember new is disposable, to a degree, your Moe was made when things were made to last a lifetime.

Have you played with different types of wood, draft, and all that with your Moe to try and get a better burn time? have you added a baffle or done anything listed on the site to improve what you already have?


----------

